# For those interested in Arizona



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

The 2nd Annual Open House at the Carl Hayden Bee Research Center will take place on March 18, 2016 from 8:30am to 4:00pm. There will be short research presentations, hands-on demonstrations and tours of the laboratories.

Please mark the date on your calendar, and look for upcoming registration information. Hope to see you this year.



USDA-ARS Carl Hayden Bee Research Center
2000 E Allen Rd
Tucson, AZ 85719
(520) 647-9107
www.ars.usda.gov


----------

